# Der "GT`s die ich im www entdeckt habe" Thread



## Davidbelize (26. Januar 2009)

wusste nicht wohin mit diesem bild........

Lightning mit Morati Gabel = hübsch oder nicht?


----------



## Kruko (26. Januar 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> wusste nicht wohin mit diesem bild........
> 
> Zaskar mit Morati Gabel = hübsch oder nicht?



Sieht aber für mich nicht nach einem Zaskar aus. Eher nach einem Lightning oder einem gestrahltem Xizang. Die Rohre sind doch viel zu dünn für Alu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.juggles (26. Januar 2009)

...und kein gusset


----------



## Davidbelize (26. Januar 2009)

mea culpa++++++ ihr habt recht es ist natürlich ein lightning.


----------



## Kruko (26. Januar 2009)

David Du Schelm.Wolltest uns mal wieder testen


----------



## Davidbelize (26. Januar 2009)

bei der suche nach infos für das psyclone hab ich das noch gefunden:

gt timberline in team scream.


----------



## SixTimesNine (26. Januar 2009)

JAAAAA und diesmal sogar in der richtigen Größe, Klasse!!!


----------



## dr.juggles (26. Januar 2009)

...aber manitou gabel drinne


----------



## bernd_spiegel (27. Januar 2009)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> ...aber manitou gabel drinne



schlimm?nur für mich zum verständnis


----------



## Davidbelize (28. Januar 2009)

so èin schönes gt und so eine hässliche wohnung.


----------



## oldman (28. Januar 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> so èin schönes gt und so eine hässliche wohnung.



das ist garantiert irgendwo in uk?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (28. Januar 2009)

> das ist garantiert irgendwo in uk?



Schönes Tequesta. 

Und das war in meiner alten Wohnung. 







Die Vormieter hatten einen Gelbtick. Die Farbe konnte ich genau eine Woche lang ertragen. 

Hier nun mein Fund: Ein Xizang mit Rohloff Speedhub...





















... mit einigen Bohrlöchern im Rahmen!  Ideen haben die Leute! 






@oldman: Datei kommt Ende der Woche.

Tom


----------



## aggressor2 (28. Januar 2009)

tomasius schrieb:


>



Ob das auf die Dauer hält...



tomasius schrieb:


> ... mit einigen Bohrlöchern im Rahmen!  Ideen haben die Leute!



Die sind doch garantiert für Schutzbleche. Bei Schutzblechen an GTs muss ich immer weinen


----------



## Kruko (28. Januar 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Die sind doch garantiert für Schutzbleche. Bei Schutzblechen an GTs muss ich immer weinen



nix Schutblech. Das arme Ding hat sein Schaltauge verloren und man hat versucht ein Fremdschaltauge (eventuell eins von einer Coladose) zu montieren. Nachdem das wohl auch nicht funktionierte, hat man die Rohloff reingewerkelt. Der Pfusch ist einfach nur zum  oder :kotz:


----------



## aggressor2 (28. Januar 2009)

Noch schlimmer!!!


----------



## tomasius (28. Januar 2009)

> Das arme Ding hat sein Schaltauge verloren und



Wäre auch eine Erklärung für die Rohloff.

Es geht aber noch schlimmer... 






Diese schöne Gabel stammt wahrscheinlich von Raleigh. 

Tom


----------



## hoeckle (28. Januar 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> wusste nicht wohin mit diesem bild........
> 
> Lightning mit Morati Gabel = hübsch oder nicht?


 

boooahhhh..... die gabel iss ja.... hat die wer und will sie gegen schnöden mammon tauschen....

pffff... jetzt werd ich nervös...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (28. Januar 2009)

> boooahhhh..... die gabel iss ja.... hat die wer und will sie gegen schnöden mammon tauschen....
> 
> pffff... jetzt werd ich nervös...



... ich auch. Leider ist die Gabel teurer als der Rahmen. 

Tom


----------



## planetsmasher (28. Januar 2009)

aber mal unabhängig von der grauenhaften Ausführung, die cleane Optik mit Speedhub ist schon geil. Cockpit neu aufbauen und Hörnchen weg und das Ding wär der Hämmer.

Und weil ichs versprochen habe gehe ich nicht weiter auf die komische Sitzposition bei dem Blauen ein.
Aber es muss Alex doch ungemein trösten, dass er nicht der einzige mit dieser anatomischen Besonderheit ist....


----------



## aggressor2 (28. Januar 2009)

Haha....hab ich auch gesehn
Wieso gibts eigentlich keinen Smiley der sich extremst ablacht...?

Und wenn das Xizang von der linken Seite komplett photographiert wäre, würd das bestimmt nichmehr so sauber aussehen, mit der Rohloffkabelei.

@feri: Wenn ich mich recht erinnere wollte raze neulich mal eine in der Titanium Gallerie loswerden...ich kann mich aber auch irren.

guckst du


----------



## hoeckle (28. Januar 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> @feri: Wenn ich mich recht erinnere wollte raze neulich mal eine in der Titanium Gallerie loswerden...ich kann mich aber auch irren.
> 
> guckst du


 

danke!


----------



## aggressor2 (28. Januar 2009)

No Problemo


----------



## planetsmasher (28. Januar 2009)

Hast Recht. Sollte ich jemals an Titan kommen werd ichs wohl als SSP aufbauen.

Übrigens:


----------



## hoeckle (28. Januar 2009)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> Hast Recht. Sollte ich jemals an Titan kommen werd ichs wohl als SSP aufbauen.


 
das kann ich dir nur wärmstens ans herz legen..... abgesehen,daß damit generell eine cleane optik damit verbunden ist, macht sich das bei ti noch mehr bemerkbarer. schau mal in mein album...


----------



## Davidbelize (5. Februar 2009)

hat nen eigenen thread bekommen


----------



## aggressor2 (9. Februar 2009)

Rotes XCR 1000 aus Japan





Die Reifen sin Mist, aber ich find durchaus schön.

Edith: der hat auch sowas


----------



## Syborg (26. Februar 2009)

ohne Worte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.juggles (26. Februar 2009)

war hier divergent am werk  nur spaß


----------



## aggressor2 (26. Februar 2009)

Zum Glück ist keine umgedrehte Stütze verbaut


----------



## tofu1000 (26. Februar 2009)

Bei einem ordentlichen Geländeritt reissts ihm bestimmt ruck-zuck das Steuerrohr ab...


----------



## GT-Sassy (26. Februar 2009)

Das schlimmste ist, das er die Standrohre verkehrt herum montiert hat
Auch bei der Girvin gehöhren die Ausfallenden nach vorn


----------



## tofu1000 (26. Februar 2009)

Der war gut!


----------



## maatik (26. Februar 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Zum Glück ist keine umgedrehte Stütze verbaut



Die würde das Gesamtkunstwerk aber sehr gut vollenden... 

mach...gefällt langsam !


----------



## Ketterechts (27. Februar 2009)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Das schlimmste ist, das er die Standrohre verkehrt herum montiert hat
> Auch bei der Girvin gehöhren die Ausfallenden nach vorn



Da irrst du dich - gehören tatsächlich nach hinten , da die Gabel sonst zuviel Vorlauf bekommen würde .


----------



## GT-Sassy (27. Februar 2009)

Ups, wirklich.
Aber nicht bei allen, oder?


----------



## divergent! (27. Februar 2009)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> war hier divergent am werk  nur spaß





nein bei mir hätte es noch nen chopperlenker mit lederriemen bekommen + ne dicke hupe....achja und hinten ein 4-spoke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (27. Februar 2009)

Four Spoke is kacke, da kann man keinen Ratterauspuff mit betreiben


----------



## aggressor2 (27. Februar 2009)

maatik schrieb:


> Die würde das Gesamtkunstwerk aber sehr gut vollenden...
> 
> mach...gefällt langsam !



Ich meinte nur, weil ich sonst bestimmt auch wieder mein Fett weggekriegt hätte 
Aber danke


----------



## Davidbelize (4. März 2009)

bin überrascht wie gut mir dieses xizang gefällt (bis auf den sattel).


----------



## planetsmasher (4. März 2009)

ist das dieses neue Shimano-Patent dass auf der Eurobike vorgestellt werden soll, WIRELESS BRAKING AND SHIFTING? Und der verschleissarme Drivetrain gibt ja auch mal ne extra-cleane Optik!
Nee, ernsthaft: seeehr schönes Didaan. Und die Spinergys fand ich auch schon immer sehr schick


----------



## Ketterechts (4. März 2009)

Ich glaub ich muss 

Der schöne Rahmen und dann so ein Aufbau - die Gabel ->Pfui
Die Spoks sind schön , aber nicht an diesem Rahmen 

Insgesamt viel Geld verbraten und doch nix bei rumgekommen - schade


----------



## hoeckle (4. März 2009)

bis auf die megafette gabel, recht ansehnlich. gibt es nen link david?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (4. März 2009)

bitteschön............................http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=53876


----------



## kingmoe (4. März 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> bin überrascht wie gut mir dieses xizang gefällt (bis auf den sattel).



Ich bin auch überrascht - dass es dir gefällt 

Jedem das Seine


----------



## Davidbelize (4. März 2009)

über gabel und sattel kann man natürlich reden.
aber der lrs  mit den skinwall passt wunderbar in den rahmen. ich find das gut.


----------



## Davidbelize (9. März 2009)

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=497425


----------



## chrrup150 (9. März 2009)

hola, die waldfee!!!
die beiden videos sind mal richtig gut und retro


----------



## Davidbelize (28. März 2009)

schöner blauer ava rahmen und gabel.....


----------



## Davidbelize (2. April 2009)

schöner schwarzer zaskar rahmen......


----------



## Davidbelize (2. April 2009)

wieso hat der ne neue lx genommen?

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3406416959/sizes/o/


----------



## aggressor2 (6. April 2009)

hab ich vor 2 jahren mal im www entdeckt und eben in den tiefen meines bilderfundus.


----------



## Kruko (6. April 2009)

Das ist Oliversen sein Psyclone. Foto stammt aus seinem alten Album Wenn wir die alten Fotoalbemm durchforsten können wir jede Menge GT's posten, die wir im WWW gefunden haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (6. April 2009)

meeensch....sorry jörg......ich merk mir doch nich, wo ich irgendwann mal bilder aufgeschnappt hab 
schön ist es allemal.


----------



## oliversen (6. April 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> ....schön ist es allemal.



Da hat der Mann recht....


----------



## Kruko (6. April 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> meeensch....sorry jörg......ich merk mir doch nich, wo ich irgendwann mal bilder aufgeschnappt hab
> schön ist es allemal.



war ja auch nicht böse gemeint


----------



## aggressor2 (6. April 2009)

gt-heini schrieb:


> war ja auch nicht böse gemeint



hätt ichs als böse verstanden wär da dieser smiley gelandet:


----------



## versus (6. April 2009)

oliversen schrieb:


> Da hat der Mann recht....



das rad war der letzte notwendige rest, um mich davon zu überzeugen, dass ich ein psyclone haben MUSS


----------



## aggressor2 (7. April 2009)

also das gehört bestimmt keinem aus unseren reihen...


----------



## Davidbelize (7. April 2009)

na dann schau doch mal in mein album.........


----------



## aggressor2 (7. April 2009)

du bist dieser jene threaderöffner namens vitorzip?


----------



## Davidbelize (7. April 2009)

he war nurn spass.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (7. April 2009)

mach mich nich fertig ........................
ich war schon drauf und dran an mir zu zweifeln

aber der typ, dem das gehört is krank. der hat 23 mtbs mit dem feinsten vom feinen, mindestens nen duzent paul schaltwerke in nos und ansonsten nen haufen sachen, für die es sich, in der summe, mit sicherheit lohnen würde zu sterben
aber guckts euch selber an: 





aggressor2 schrieb:


> vitorzip?


----------



## oliversen (8. April 2009)

versus schrieb:


> das rad war der letzte notwendige rest, um mich davon zu überzeugen, dass ich ein psyclone haben MUSS



Wieder ein kleine Gemeinsamkeit. Nachdem ich dieses gesehen hatte, habe ich gedacht ...





...."so ein Psyclone gehoert eigentlich in jede, halbwegs ernsthafte, GT Hardtail Sammlung".  Und irgendwann musste ich dann halt auch mal.

Das Pic stammt uebrigens von MTBr.com und ich habe es vor etwa drei Jahren downgeloaded


----------



## versus (8. April 2009)

oliversen schrieb:


> Wieder ein kleine Gemeinsamkeit. Nachdem ich dieses gesehen hatte, habe ich gedacht ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich erinnere mich  
das war der erste nadelstich und deins der besagte rest 

das foto bestärkt mich in der idee, die super funktionierende mz ins xcr zu bauen und die für das fully etwas zarte skareb ins psyclone zu stecken - die wäre ja dann auch noch weiss


----------



## oliversen (10. April 2009)

versus schrieb:


> ...das foto bestÃ¤rkt mich in der idee, die super funktionierende mz ins xcr zu bauen und die fÃ¼r das fully etwas zarte skareb ins psyclone zu stecken - die wÃ¤re ja dann auch noch weiss



versus mein Freund, da bin ich nicht ganz deiner Meinung. Ich wurde heute die skareb nicht mehr verwenden. Unter meinen +85kg windet sie sich schon mal und das relativ hohe Losbrechmoment stÃ¶rt doch sehr. Die Marzzochi hingegen ist sicher steifer. Und gerade weil man diese nicht so oft sieht finde ich sie geil. Sicher, auch die Marzzochi's haben ihre Macken. Sind etwas schwerer, bocken manchmal und schmatzen beim eintauchen. Aber was sollâs? Italienische MÃ¤dchen sind nun mal so. 
Also ich wÃ¼rde die Gabel unbedingt so lassen. 

Und Ã¼berhaupt, warum soll den alles WeiÃ sein? Mir persÃ¶nlich geht diese WeiÃ-Mode sowieso auf den Senkel (obwohl ich hier das Maul nicht so aufreisen sollte. Dazu jedoch spÃ¤ter und an anderer Stelle mehr ) Die Gabel darf sich als Kontrast zum Rahmen ruhig ein bisschen abheben. Ich wÃ¤re vielleicht, im Falles deines Psyclone's, mit einer gelben Duke race oder einer orangen Judy race noch einen Schritt weiter gegangen.

In dem Sinne schÃ¶nen Urlaub

oliversen


----------



## Davidbelize (21. April 2009)

so kann man sein gt auch recht schön pimpen........................


----------

